# Gig Pole Holders



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Found these old fishing pole holders in a shed and mounted them on the side of the boat. Seastriker gig poles are just the right diameter to fit them.

No more gigs laying on the floor of the boat. Now I just need a couple pieces of foam to put over the heads so they don't impale someones leg.


----------

